# Welches CMS für Sport-Member-Bereich?



## josDesign (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Aufgabe für einen Mountainbike-Trainer einen Athletenbereich zu konzipieren idnem nur die Athleten Zugang haben.

Es sollen ein Forum, eine Art Shoutbox bzw. Chat, Newsbereich, Contentbereich wo jeder seine Geschichten reinschreiben kann. Desweiteren soll ein gemeinsamer Kalender für Termine vorhanden sein.

Wisst ihr welches CMS-System ich da am besten verwenden soll?

Ich habe noch nicht viel gearbeitet mit CMS/Portal Systemen.

Mit bestem Dank im Vorraus,

jos


----------



## Krypthonas (4. Mai 2004)

Typo3.org.

Ein gutes Open Source WCMS, was überarbeitet wieder auf dem Markt zu finden ist.
Andere "CMS", wie _PHPKIT_ oder _PostNuke_ sind nur lächerliche Varianten.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## dtdesign (8. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von josDesign _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe die Aufgabe für einen Mountainbike-Trainer einen Athletenbereich zu konzipieren idnem nur die Athleten Zugang haben.
> ...




@Krypthonas: Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, ich halte auch nichts von PHPKit und wie sie alle heissen.

@josDesign: Wenn du dich ein bisschen mit PHP und der Funktion [phpf]include[/phpf]  eingearbeitet hast, ist es nurnoch reine Fleissarbeit so ein  eigenes CMS auf die Beine zu stellen. Das hat für mich 2 riesige Vorteile.

1) Du kennst dein CMS, weisst was es macht oder auch nicht macht ( obwohl es das sollte ) oder aber auch wie du am besten Veränderungen einbringst.
2) Dein CMS sieht ( abgesehen von den typischen Boxen ) keinem der 08/15 CMS aus ( am Ende sieht deine Seite noch aus wie die "Dr.Web" *drweb-aus-möglichen-favoriten-auf-ewig-verbannt* )


----------

